# How many does you have bred for 2015?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 2 Nigerian does
















Grade yearling, Birch-Feb. 19








Grade 2 year old, Spruce-March 30








Alpine 2 year old, Della-March 13








Alpine 3 year old, Emerald-March 12








Alpine 4 year old, Sunflower-March 12








Alpine 5 year old, Oreo-March 14








Alpine 7 year old, Clematis-March 30








Alpine 8 year old, Poppy-March 30








Alpine 9 year old, Tansy-March 8








So in all, 11.
The first one is due 4 weeks!!!!!!
I can't wait to have kids again!!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have 17 that are "supposed" to be bred, I'm thinking its 16 though. I have one that may kid first week of February but I kind of dout it. Everyone else and that doe should probably start kidding april 7th.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate waiting:lol: 
I'm thinking of starting kidding in January for 2016


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 8 does, and all are bred. 5 due Jan 16-23rd, so we're getting excited for first babies of the season. We have a mix of % and fullblood Boer. First 5 have kidded before.
Then we have the 3 younger, first timers, 1 is due in Feb, 1 in Mar, and pretty sure the older of the 3 will be due in Feb, but could go in early Mar.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Right now I have 44 bred.....27 in April, 13 in May, so far 4 in June and have 16 more.to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Geeze, listen to you guys...I have 3 does bred, 3 :lol:

2 aged does and 1 FF


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow Jill! That's a lot!:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Right now I have 44 bred.....27 in April, 13 in May, so far 4 in June and have 16 more.to go.


Sheesh, 44..........you're gonna be busy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 12 standards starting now and thru Feb, hopefully all are bred but a couple may not be. AND...12 Nigerians starting in April. Again, hopefully all are. Actually the buck is in with the last one right now. We have been milking her soooo.....


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

2 ND does due April and May


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We only have 2 due in early 2015, but might be breeding one more for early fall babies.

Our first PB Nubian kids that will carry our herd name are due about Feb 7th, but Luna is a "high risk" mama so I'm on pins and needles on this one. Then in May, Cleo is due. She's a good mama and had two really nice bucklings last year...hoping for doelings this time. :kidred: :kidred:

Seems kind of pitiful compared to some of you folks who have so many due!! :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 6 bred and a yearling open. 3 to kid around first week of feb. And the others are spread out thru march.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 7 exposed but not confirmed. One due in two weeks, 5 in March, 1 in May.

Hoping to breed two additional does for Autumn kids, but haven't successfully done that before. Tried last year but I think I exposed them too late in the season (May) for October kids. It is still fairly hot & buggy in September so I'm hesistant to expose for then, plus the poor does will be heavily pregnant during the hottest time of the year!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

1 due in Febuary
6 due in March
2 due in April
2 due in May
And possibly 2 due in June or July

Make that 5 due in March one miscarried


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 14 does bred. Kidding will start for me the second week of March and go thru into April. I am so excited. I love kidding time!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Moon is due 3/7/15








Biagia is due 3/31/15








Clarice is due 4/1/15








Babette is due 4/3/15








Coup is due 4/7/15








I don't have good pics of the rest but,
Fancy is due 4/7/15

Enda might be bred for 4/13/15

Buffy (50/50 cross) is due 3/25/15

and Ebony the FB boer is just exposed, no due date for her if she settled.

So all in all, maybe 8 bred. A solid 6, but possible 8. Hoping to double my Alpine does this year though, so I'll have more freshening in 2016.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

only 3 2 0n purpose and 1 oops.


----------



## frenchELMfarms (Dec 8, 2014)

We have ND two bred, but not confirmed. One due in April, one due in June. At the end of January we are planning on adding two FF to that list to be due in July. Very excited! We have only ever had one doe pregnant in the past.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

2 kidded already in January 2015, 6 exposed for April to May, and 5 confirmed bred for January to April.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 6 does bred to Mocca
1 PB Kiko ~ Caelie
1 50% Kiko ~ Kezzi
3 high % Boers ( 2 are FF's), Ginger, Penny, and Isabelle
1 crossbred dairy ~ Daisy

And all are due between April 28 - May 1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 8 does bred for the end of March/beginning of April and then three in May...

2 nigerians 
2 nubians 
4 LaManchas


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

There is 8 so far. Two are due the first of February and the rest due March 1-10th. Then 5 yearlings will be bred for fall kids. And 3 boers for possible fall kids too.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I only have one bred, but don't worry, I'm planning on making up for it by spending entirely too much buying new goats in the spring :lol:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 11 total. 1 kidded today, another should kid within the next week. All others should kid in March, April and May.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I have three Nigerian Dwarfs due the first week in March and I can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Only 3


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 21 boer and boer cross due any second

9 due in mid April 

14 that I am thinking of breeding for August babies 

So grand total of 44!!! Fun Fun 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got 4 due this Spring! 3 due on Valentine's Day, and the last one due on March 9th! :kidred: (hoping for _DOELINGS_)


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

2 first timers due the first week of April and one sneaky ,will be ,second freshener might be due in May. Yeah. She had some plans of her own...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

1 pygmy, 1 munchie, 1 mixed small breed so far. I've gotta see how well my pygmunchie grows and decide if I'm gonna breed her.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I bred 3 does for mid March, although 1 almost immediately went back into heat, I had 4 bred for mid April, but 1 has been cycling regularly since then and 1 may have miscarried earlier this month, and 2 have hopefully been bred for late April/early May. None of my does seem to do what I want, though, and are opinionated about who is allowed to get them pregnant, so who knows? :laugh:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 2 due in March, one due in may and the 4 will be bred for September- December babies. I also have a few girls that will be getting bred for the first time for 2016 babies 


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a La Mancha (who I'm praying is actually bred) due around May 31! And an ND who still needs to pay a visit to her boyfriend


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 9 does covered by my Saanen buck and 6 first timers covered by my Kiko buck. All due March 1, I hope.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I bred 8 total this year. 2 does already kidded with 1 other doe ready to kid any day now. 2 more does due in March and then 3 first timers due in April. So far with our 2 does who have kissed we have had 6 does and 1 buck! Hoping the other 6 does continue this trend of having does!!

Happy kidding everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

13 they aren't confirmed but that's how many were in with bucks whether they took or not. (Hopefully they did!) We also are planning on breeding our LaMancha, so that would make 14


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

So far, 2 ND who I think took, with 2 more planned for late season kiddings.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I have 5 nigerian dwarfs that should be bred and two mini nubians that should be bred also. I'm pulling blood tomorrow on all of them so I will know for sure. I've got two nigerians that will be bred for fall kids if they are big enough.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed on four does due March/April. All (hopefully) bred to 100% New Zealand kiko buck TLF Mahout. 3 Kiko does ( Gabby, Amber, and Dora--Doorbuster) and one Nubian doe (Cabaret).Can't wait! Those kiko babies are so darn cute and I have yet to have any Nubian babies of my own...
Good Luck to all on their breeding season!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three exposed. Two I am pretty certain settled. The third is still with the buck so I really want her to be bred. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So y'all pregnancy test?
I've never pregnancy tested, Never really seen a need to. If they come back into heat I know they aren't bred and if they don't I figure they are bred.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^I've got two chunks that look pregnant when their not and they are the ones that act like they are in heat when their prego. So I've started to test so they won't drive me crazy. It's easy once you learn to draw blood. Saves me so much time. And if I know for sure I can separate and feed appropriately.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This year we will have the fewest we have had kid in 15 years! Just 25  Am pretty excited about a having a chill kidding season. Already potentially have a buyer lined up for most if not all our doelings and 8 or 10 milkers. If all goes well, will be down to 20-25 goats total at the end of the kidding/weening season!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

margaret said:


> So y'all pregnancy test?
> I've never pregnancy tested, Never really seen a need to. If they come back into heat I know they aren't bred and if they don't I figure they are bred.


I don't usually - I figure I'll know when the due date comes around. :lol: But I may test my one doe this year.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have bred 2 first freshening Munchies and one experienced Nigerian Dwarf. However, there some ambiguity regarding the Munchies. The one I was SURE was pregnant (bred repeatedly throughout her heat and never went into heat again) doesn't seem pregnant and my wacko-flag-constantly-hump-her-herdmates that I was sure WASN'T pregnant is actually showing a positive pooch and developing a wee little udder. 

Time for blood tests on the Munchies!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have at the least 11 bred and possibly as many as 14. I will be confirming pregnancy in the ones I'm unsure of. Then later in the fall I hope to have between 3-6 does kid (if they are big enough by summer).


----------

